# Shove A Jalapeno In Your



## lulz (Sep 23, 2014)

lulz, I do it for them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 23, 2014)

Shove one up your ass


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 23, 2014)

I never understood why the word "jalapeno" begins with the letter J.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

lulz said:


> lulz, I do it for them.



I don't think you would be laughing.  Crying maybe.  Lol!


----------



## lulz (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> > lulz, I do it for them.
> ...


Why would I be crying after shoving a jalepeno in my mouth?  That's where jalepenos go.  Unless you can't handle spicy food I suppose.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 23, 2014)

Lulz?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

lulz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > lulz said:
> ...



well, since you left it blank, I thought you were being a smart ass and telling people to shove one up their ass . . .  but you weren't, were you?  Why on EARTH would you do such a thing?  Must be my dirty mind.


----------



## House (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I never understood why the word "jalapeno" begins with the letter J.



Inorite?

Jajaja


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## aaronleland (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I never understood why the word "jalapeno" begins with the letter J.



Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I never understood why the word "jalapeno" begins with the letter J.


It was the one letter that showed up on the roulette wheel...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 23, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood why the word "jalapeno" begins with the letter J.
> ...


Go jump a mold of hello.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


as long as it's grape shot...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Sep 24, 2014)

I know of a few places you can shove a jalapeno.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anybody here have any jalapenos to spare?

I seem to have used all of mine up.  

TIA.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## House (Sep 24, 2014)

Nosy Jose, Jalapeno Business.





On a stick.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Darlene said:


> I know of a few places you can shove a jalapeno.



In your nose?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I never understood why the word "jalapeno" begins with the letter J.




Because you're not too bright........."jalapeno" is a spanish word. and the "J" has an "h" sound in spanish.  The "h" is silent, so if they had spelled Halapeno, it would be pronoucned "alapeno"   - there, now I've educated you.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, and the reason I came here was to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





to Lulz.....hope you enjoy posting here.  Hope you are able to play Mafia the next go round, too.


----------



## House (Sep 26, 2014)

Suck up.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

House said:


> Suck up.



Maybe he won't vote for me if I buddy up to him......(lesson I learned from you know who......)


----------



## House (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Suck up.
> ...



That *was *pretty effective, wasn't it?


----------



## Darlene (Sep 26, 2014)

And that's why we shove jalapenos in random orifices.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...




It would've been, if you hadn't invented some magical power out of thin air.......


----------



## House (Sep 26, 2014)

Considering I was buddying 80% of the game, I think it worked rather well.

I should have been busted within a few r/l days.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Shove one up your ass



LOL.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

House said:


> Considering I was buddying 80% of the game, I think it worked rather well.
> 
> I should have been busted within a few r/l days.




Well, you were appealing..........


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Considering I was buddying 80% of the game, I think it worked rather well.
> ...



Yeah well...................................no comment.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...




Bah, humbug, you thought so too......I remember the "I won't vote for House" - and the "I'd rather they lynch me"......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You didn't have him in the neighborhood telling you he had special powers that could magically save the town if we kept it a secret. 

What an ass.


----------



## House (Sep 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Considering I was buddying 80% of the game, I think it worked rather well.
> ...



I'll take it!


----------



## House (Sep 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Neither did you until after Sam died.


----------



## House (Sep 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


Putting it that way doesn't help your optics, Wolfie. <3


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 26, 2014)

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You would think I would of learned my lesson when he did it but no...........................................


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 26, 2014)

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I meant that in the best possible way House.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



So, he mesmerized you?


----------



## House (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I blinded her with science.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 27, 2014)

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


----------



## House (Sep 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Yeah yeah, until town wtfpwned me.


----------



## House (Sep 27, 2014)

"The man" that gave scum their first loss on USMB...  I so rock <sarcasm>


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell, I grew up in San Francisco. You think a jalapeno is the weirdest thing anyone ever shoved up their ass? Go talk to SF General.


----------



## House (Sep 27, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Hell, I grew up in San Francisco. You think a jalapeno is the weirdest thing anyone ever shoved up their ass? Go talk to SF General.



Not really. I'd have to say a gerbil takes the cake, but D cell batteries are a little odd too.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 27, 2014)

House said:


> ...but D cell batteries are a little odd too.



The surgeon probably didn't go in deep enough. Whoever the patient was, they probably shoved a vibrator up their ass first, then remembered they'd left the batteries out.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 4, 2014)

There's this thing called "figging"...

You take a ginger root, and, well...



They used to use it to punish/ discipline female slaves a long time ago... but nowadays... among the people who dare to pursue their BDSM fantasies, some find out that they kinda like it.  

Its works wonders on new subs ;-)
​


----------



## mamooth (Oct 4, 2014)

Being a purist concerning what gets shoved in people's asses, I must protest that It's "jalapeño*"*. The "ñ" character (eñe) is pronounced as "ny" instead of "n", and in Spanish (Español) is considered a separate letter from "n", coming immediately after it in the alphabet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2014)

Jalapenos and holes.

Ewww.


----------

